# Godox V860C battery not fully charging?



## randmc (Aug 14, 2014)

I recently purchased the Godox V860C flash, given the low price ($179), full ETTL, HSS, and promise of 650 full power flashes from the Li-Ion battery before needing to charge. Unfortunately for me, I'm getting many fewer flashes than that before needing to recharge. 

Can anyone confirm/claim getting 5-600 full power flashes from the battery?

Does this battery need conditioning? Do I need a new battery (current one defective)?

Thanks!

Randy


----------



## IMG_0001 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello,

I can't comment on the numbers of flashes for this model, but the point I'll bring might be of interest to you. Lithium batteries usually ship with about 50% charge. Some devices have meters that calibrate themselves on the power the battery has when inserted or while charging within the device. A long initial charge ensures that the meter is calibrated to the battery's max capacity and avoids mistakenly reading the battery as dead. Furthermore, if the device has a multi-cell battery, a long initial charge ensures that none of the cells get damaged by a too low discharge.

On a high drain device like a flash, I believe that it is good for battery life that this initial charge cycle is respected. The manual of the flash most likely has recommendations on charging before first use. Did you read and respect those instructions?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2014)

I have seen reports of batteries failing, contact your supplier or manufacturer for a replacement battery.


----------



## randmc (Sep 11, 2014)

I now have two fully functioning batteries, making this a pretty awesome flash.

Problem now: AF-assist red LED grid is knocked off-kilter, about 20 degrees one direction. 

Any ideas how or where to get that fixed?


----------

